# a few pics from this year



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

WEll here are a few pics from this year, unfortunately someone kept forgetting the camera at home  . The first one is our opening hunt on Sept 3, me and a buddy got 13 big Canada's, we could have easily limited out with a little better shooting. The rest are just a few various ones from the season.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> me and a buddy got 13 big Canada's, we could have easily limited out with a little better shooting.


What is the limit???? Thats a lot of birds for two guys.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

cool pics!


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

the daily limit is 8 dark geese, 8 ducks, and 20 snows, per person. The possesion limit is twice that, and with there is also species restrictions in there also, like you can only shoot 5 specks, so 3 out of 8 dark geese have to be Canada's.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, 8 giants a day. Thats a lot of shooting, nice pics!!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

nice pics!!...It looks like you got the right gear..How far out of town did you shoot these birds......did you solo hunt? :bop: :beer:


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

The majority of the time we are hunting no more than 30 miles from town. Most of the time its me and my buddy, and my dad, other than that we don't know many more people in town that goose hunt, I have a couple other buddies but they guide for an outfitter here so they never have time to come with us.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Alberta looks like a blast!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice decoys my grandpa has those what kind are they again?

Nice pics to man looks like you've had some good luck which i havent had yet this season


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Looks like alot of fun too bad its over around here


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yah I haven't goose or duck hunted since the middle of November here, and as for the dcoys we use Magnum FLambeau's and standard size G&H's


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool pics. One of these years I'm going to hunt more of the provinces and Alberta is at the top of that list.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Chris since you have hunted Sask, alberta does not measure up.
I have a friend that lives in Alberta that comes to Sask in the fall to hunt. He tells me that there are many more geese in Sask than AB.
I lived in Alberta myself for two years I hunted Waterfowl from Pincher Creeck to North of Edmonton. Alberta does not have the numbers that Sask does.. They don't have a 1/50th of the snow geese.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I have lived in Alberta. for 30 years....no comparison to Saskatchewan.....regards to posted land and numbers of snows. and cranes...That's why I go to Sask to hunt....more exciting action :sniper: and warmer reception place :beer: :welcome: for a Real Holiday!
Alberta does have some nice ducks though!


----------



## bubba682 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice pics i'm goin out tamorrow our season is over JAN 14 starts OCT6.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^ nice man mine starts octer 18 or something and ends jan 24 :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nice pics man soon im guna post sum


----------

